# Install OpenBGPD



## dart (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm new user of FreeBSD and I'm trying to setup OpenBGPD for testing in a FreeBSD 5.0.  Unfortunately there isn't any tutorial on the web for installing OpenBGPD 4.6 on this OS 

I have downloaded the tgz package and extracted in /usr/src/openbgpd-4.6 but when I go into bgpd directory I can't find *./configure* and with *make && make install* command but I've got a lot of errors. 


```
Warning: Object directory not changed from original /usr/src/openbgpd-4.6/bgpd
    cc -O2 -pipe  -Wall -I/usr/src/openbgpd-4.6/bgpd -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations
    -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wsign-compare -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector  -c bgpd.c
In file included from mrt.h:21,
                 from bgpd.c:35:
bgpd.h:452: error: 'RTLABEL_LEN' undeclared here (not in a function)
bgpd.h:681: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'SIMPLEQ_ENTRY'
bgpd.h:686: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
bgpd.h:686: warning: type defaults to 'int' in declaration of 'SIMPLEQ_HEAD'
bgpd.h:686: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
bgpd.h:719: warning: no previous prototype for 'fatal'
bgpd.h: In function 'fatal':
bgpd.h:719: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__dead'
bgpd.h:720: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '__dead'
In file included from bgpd.c:35:
mrt.h:66: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:80: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:205: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:264: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:271: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:282: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:290: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:295: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:296: warning: empty declaration
mrt.h:297: warning: empty declaration
In file included from bgpd.c:37:
session.h:49: warning: empty declaration
session.h:66: warning: empty declaration
session.h:71: warning: empty declaration
session.h:79: warning: empty declaration
session.h:85: warning: empty declaration
session.h:95: warning: empty declaration
session.h:101: warning: empty declaration
session.h:109: warning: empty declaration
session.h:115: warning: empty declaration
session.h:121: warning: empty declaration
session.h:130: warning: empty declaration
session.h:135: warning: empty declaration
session.h:141: warning: empty declaration
session.h:165: warning: empty declaration
session.h:176: warning: empty declaration
session.h:182: warning: empty declaration
session.h:184: warning: empty declaration
session.h:218: warning: empty declaration
session.h:225: warning: empty declaration
bgpd.c:40: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__dead'
bgpd.c:41: warning: 'main' is usually a function
bgpd.c:48: error: parameter 'rfd' is initialized
bgpd.c:49: error: parameter 'cflags' is initialized
bgpd.c:54: error: parameter 'mrtdump' is initialized
bgpd.c:55: error: parameter 'quit' is initialized
bgpd.c:56: error: parameter 'sigchld' is initialized
bgpd.c:57: error: parameter 'reconfig' is initialized
bgpd.c:58: error: parameter 'reconfpid' is initialized
bgpd.c:61: error: parameter 'ribnames' is initialized
bgpd.c:61: warning: implicit declaration of function 'SIMPLEQ_HEAD_INITIALIZER'
bgpd.c:61: error: 'ribnames' has an incomplete type
bgpd.c:65: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:84: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__dead'
bgpd.c:102: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:423: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:443: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:456: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:551: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:707: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:731: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:737: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:790: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token
bgpd.c:812: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition
bgpd.h:719: error: parameter name omitted
bgpd.c:812: error: expected '{' at end of input
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/openbgpd-4.6/bgpd.
```

I have also tried to install with pkg_add but I get the error

```
pkg_add: unable to extract table of contents file from '/usr/src/openbgpd-4.6.tgz' - not a package?
```
Can anyone light me up?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2012)

net/openbgpd

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2012)

Support for FreeBSD 5.0 ended eons ago.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## dart (Feb 2, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Support for FreeBSD 5.0 ended eons ago.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup



Sorry, maybe there was OpenBSD in my mind... the version *I*'m running obviously is the latest (9.0)



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> net/openbgpd
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html



I saw there is a newer version 4.9. I think that isn't a milestone and isn't stable enough because the site shows 4.6 as latest version, but maybe *I*'m wrong

However *I*'m reading your the chapter about software installation, thank you for the link

I have a trivial question: I'm also looking for download bgplg (a looking glass for openbgpd) but I can't find any archive to download on the web, it's strange.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2012)

The port's bgpd and bgpctl manuals both reference bgplg(8), but it doesn't appear to be present (I did a quick *make* to take a look), so it's probably not ported or implemented.


----------



## freebjorn (Apr 5, 2012)

dart: I just installed OpenBGPD from the ports collection on FreeBSD 9.0 and it worked just fine.

(set up ports if you haven't already)

```
cd /usr/ports/net/openbgpd/
make
make install
```

bgpd starts and runs fine. I've got a simple setup with just a few IGBP peers.


----------

